# Thanks I guess?



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

It's nice to know that people I call friends are starting rumors and talking crap behind my back. Spreading a rumor that I shot Thor? Really? Use some common sense, but seeing as people here are lovin' the idea of spreading rumors I'll have no problem makin' it come true, I mean hell if I'm as irresponsible as people are saying then I'll go BYB the hell out of Thor, use him to fight and in the end shoot him after I make hundreds of dollars off him. It's nice to know that people I once called friends are pulling stupid **** like this. I'll be done with this site after this post.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Marky, where are you getting your information from? Who started this rumor about you shooting Thor.. or who told you that someone said that? Please clarify this information b/c if it was said on here, I missed it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw that you were being talked about in a thread but I didn't par take in it because i really don't know you or your dogs. I'm sorry that this happened to you but I hope that you do not think everyone on here are gossips.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I guess I don't understand where not fighting or breeding Thor makes you "responsible" -- and I thought you _were_ considering breeding him -- but I also never saw where anybody said you shot him. I did mention that it was a bit strange that you posted something about "last straw for Thor" on your FB and then deleted all the pics you had of him. In light of the other dogs you've had and lost recently (Diesel and Dozer), it made me wonder if Thor had gone the same way. But nobody ever said "oh yeah, Mark shot Thor."


----------

